# Made it to 500!!



## Cm1973 (May 9, 2016)

Over the 4th of july weekend, in the great north woods of wisconsin, i made it to 500 rounds with my g2. Still a great shooter with zero issues and actually won a round of pistol poker with it. I am very happy with my purchase so far but will continue to post with my future results. Happy shooting everyone!!


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

I've owned one for about 2yrs now its been a great shooter with zero issues!


----------



## Jimdawgfan1955 (Dec 31, 2015)

Wish I could say that I had no issues with my G2. Be thankful that you got a good one..


----------

